# AMC



## ESA1178 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello

If I get my own SAT setup, GeoSat pro and DSR2000 Receiver. can I still get, say, AMC? If not for free, pay a monthly to acquire it? The same question for any other premium channel?
Thanks!

Mark


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Subscription channels require payment to someone. DISH and DirecTV seem to be the cheapest way of getting subscriptions to many channels. People wanting just a few might be able to get a subscription using 4DTV equipment with a C-Band or Ku-Band antenna.


----------

